# Windows 8 Freezes



## andreigherghe (Dec 4, 2011)

I am running Windows 8 on a MacBook Air (C2Duo, 2GB Ram) and it freezes when i use CPU-intensive apps (such as Visual Studio)

Any ideeas? 

Thanks,
Andrei.


----------



## sukhraj (Jan 7, 2012)

its only a developer's copy......thier are some problem with it but the concept is quit good


----------

